# Watch MoJo Top Ten Survivalist Channels on YouTube



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Well if there's any sign that survivalism is breaking into the mainstream...

A Watch MoJo Video dedicated to the Top Ten Survivalist Channels on Youtube.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They are all pretty good, but it's making fire and shelter in the woods, over and over. Most of the population lives in cities. We need to know how to survive there. Or is it just too hard to film.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Nice thread topic! By any chance is there a channel that might get comical at times? Maybe an over the top 'In your face' type host lol? It was so long ago I forget where but I once saw a video where the guy got a little too excited how he would 'F***ing KILL anyone who threatened him, and ask questions later.' Something to that extent I just remember laughing my a** off lol.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If you want real prepper video's Sootch00 channel has some really great information.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Blackscout Survival and Lily are pretty good channels. Not sure who that other guy is, looks like Mouse from The Matrix. Sootch00 is a really good channel, and his other channel Sensible Prepper. The Woodsman School and Guide Service is good, Wranglerstar, Bexar Prepper, The Maine Prepper (when his channel was up, he's having medical issues and took it down for now), Southern Prepper 1.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Sootch was #2 on that list.



Oddcaliber said:


> If you want real prepper video's Sootch00 channel has some really great information.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Maine Prepper used to be the pinnacle of prepping until he took down his channel. Just my opinion.

There are so many variants that everyone has to find what's right for themselves.

Southern Prepper One is good also, but he goes over the top sometimes and he stretches a bit on what is a survival need from time to time. One of his videos recently he tried to push measurement wheel from home depot as an ideal prepper item that everyone should have. Sometimes I wonder if the guy just has too much time on his hands and all the gear he needs and $50 extra bucks in his pocket while he's at home depot.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Maine Prepper used to be the pinnacle of prepping until he took down his channel. Just my opinion.
> 
> There are so many variants that everyone has to find what's right for themselves.
> 
> Southern Prepper One is good also, but he goes over the top sometimes and he stretches a bit on what is a survival need from time to time. One of his videos recently he tried to push measurement wheel from home depot as an ideal prepper item that everyone should have. Sometimes I wonder if the guy just has too much time on his hands and all the gear he needs and $50 extra bucks in his pocket while he's at home depot.


Maine Prepper took his channel down because he has TBI (traumatic brain injury) from the war. You could tell in his videos when he was having a hard time. He went downhill a while back. Southerprepper1 and The Patriot Nurse give updates from time to time.

Southerprepper1 does over do it sometime. The measurement wheel would be nice if you're setting up some serious defensive positions, or need a measurement for a long stretch of pipe or Romex, but for someone like me, no.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I knew Maine Prepper was not well. And it's really tough seeing a man of his character suffering. I really never pursued why he left his channel because he put out there that he didn't want people asking or prying into his private matters so I respected that. Thanks for the update. I am subbed to both SP1 and Patriot Nurse on Youtube but admit I don't watch all their videos. It's good to hear they do some updates. I did see one recently where David updated on MP and it was good to hear.

I reached out to MP a long time back before he started to have issues and told him my door would always be open and we'd always have a cup a coffee for him if he were in our neck of New England. Never heard back from him, but at least had to make the invitation.



txmarine6531 said:


> Maine Prepper took his channel down because he has TBI (traumatic brain injury) from the war. You could tell in his videos when he was having a hard time. He went downhill a while back. Southerprepper1 and The Patriot Nurse give updates from time to time.
> 
> Southerprepper1 does over do it sometime. The measurement wheel would be nice if you're setting up some serious defensive positions, or need a measurement for a long stretch of pipe or Romex, but for someone like me, no.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I knew Maine Prepper was not well. And it's really tough seeing a man of his character suffering. I really never pursued why he left his channel because he put out there that he didn't want people asking or prying into his private matters so I respected that. Thanks for the update. I am subbed to both SP1 and Patriot Nurse on Youtube but admit I don't watch all their videos. It's good to hear they do some updates. I did see one recently where David updated on MP and it was good to hear.
> 
> I reached out to MP a long time back before he started to have issues and told him my door would always be open and we'd always have a cup a coffee for him if he were in our neck of New England. Never heard back from him, but at least had to make the invitation.


I got some of the same problems...manifests itself in lack of sleep ...nightmares....and cant type do much tedious small work as I get older....Too much shaking of the hands...TBI's...Too many licks to the noggin...some days I cant post...some days it takes an hour for a sentence...some days I'm ok....written in 23 minutes. LOL, I just had to wake up to finish it all....Never remember breakfast lunch or dinner...but can remember my first squirrel I killed....Age 6...or the first man I saw killed...age 12...36 minutes now and counting. This is why I poisoned my kids minds on joining military...Hell no they Won't go!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I knew Maine Prepper was not well. And it's really tough seeing a man of his character suffering. I really never pursued why he left his channel because he put out there that he didn't want people asking or prying into his private matters so I respected that. Thanks for the update. I am subbed to both SP1 and Patriot Nurse on Youtube but admit I don't watch all their videos. It's good to hear they do some updates. I did see one recently where David updated on MP and it was good to hear.
> 
> I reached out to MP a long time back before he started to have issues and told him my door would always be open and we'd always have a cup a coffee for him if he were in our neck of New England. Never heard back from him, but at least had to make the invitation.


A guy like him, I'm sure he would've responded with at least a "thanks for the invite". He may have not seen it. Who knows. He had a badass project going on just before he removed the channel. He'll be back.



> I got some of the same problems...manifests itself in lack of sleep ...nightmares....and cant type do much tedious small work as I get older....Too much shaking of the hands...TBI's...Too many licks to the noggin...some days I cant post...some days it takes an hour for a sentence...some days I'm ok....written in 23 minutes. LOL, I just had to wake up to finish it all....Never remember breakfast lunch or dinner...but can remember my first squirrel I killed....Age 6...or the first man I saw killed...age 12...36 minutes now and counting. This is why I poisoned my kids minds on joining military...Hell no they Won't go!


I'm sorry to hear that, is the VA helping at all? Won't surprise me if they're not. With it's current state, you may not want to. Medicine is getting better and better, they have spinal implants now! Something will come one day. My grandpa ,who was Navy in Korea, changed his tone about the military when I decided to join. Before I did, the military was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I mentioned Marine Corps, "AW! The military is awful! You don't wanna waste your time!" Lol, he was back to his old self soon after boot camp was over.


----------

